# Topics > Arts > Music >  DadaBots, Imitating bands with deep learning, Boston, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Wewbsite - dadabots.com

dadabots.bandcamp.com

youtube.com/DADABOTS_official

twitter.com/dadabots

linkedin.com/company/dadabots

Co-founder and Meta-creator - Zack Zukowski

Co-founder and CTO - CJ Carr

----------


## Airicist

Article "This YouTube Channel Streams AI-Generated Death Metal 24/7"
Dadabots was developed by two music technologists who wanted to prove that a neural network was capable of capturing the subtle stylistic differences between Death Metal, Math Rock, and other lesser-known genres.

by Rob Dozier
April 19, 2019

----------

